# Poole's Backyard renovation in NW GA



## poolecw (Sep 26, 2019)

Ok guys, I thought I would document my work so that it might could help others someday. I'll provide some background in this initial post and the will plan to make new posts as I progress along.

*Background:*
Property located in extreme northwest Georgia (lower part of "transition" zone).

Backyard was enlarged 5 years ago by bulldozer by pushing up trees around the backyard perimeter. Ground has been neglected since then. Backyard is approximately 18k SF.

Home is facing south. 
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1HrYPXFWNOrCyg9vqpWvDuqNP4SVH2H8f/view?usp=sharing

*Pictures before recent work was started:*

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1o9olMs2bY71PQwPgLfO4m0OOuEAMX2Qs

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1l5aHuflMkkL815eYPY7FW9ecNUgMOIL3


----------



## poolecw (Sep 26, 2019)

*August 2019 Update:*
We are having an in ground pool installed soon. So a bulldozer was brought in to re-shape the backyard so that rainwater flows around the area where the pool will be. While he was here, I had him to clean up and grade the backyard so that I could finally work on establishing a lawn.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1kjFs5OOty4qx1Dcsn55JUoEINw_hv3cU


----------



## poolecw (Sep 26, 2019)

*Sept 17, 2019 Update:*

The pool has been dug and backfilled. I also am spending a lot of time picking up roots and rocks (literally tons of rock). I've also used a box blade attachment on my ATV to level out and prep the ground for seed.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1WGPWl8wfjbhRBCvALGjlLyVtZCdXprSI


----------



## poolecw (Sep 26, 2019)

*Sept 29, 2019 Update:*

Seed is down!

I first put down Scott's Starter Fertilizer followed by *Titan RX Tall Type Fescue.* which was purchased locally for $90/50 lbs bag. Shame on me but I forgot how many total pounds I put out.

I also decided to add some Dutch White Clover. I only used 2.5 lbs though. I did this for two reasons. First, my "dirt" was void of any organic matter and was of poor quality. Clover is a nitrogen fixer, which means it will serve as a natural fertilizer by adding nitrogen back to the soil. Second, I am a beekeeper and they love clover. If I ever decide that I don't want clover in the lawn, it will be fairly easy to get rid of it.

After sowing the seeds, we covered with straw and began irrigation. I rented a straw blower (money well spent!) and was able to spread 20 bales in about an hour. It is a two man job, so I had to get my wife to help (note, 10 years ago when we built our home, it was she that MANUALLY spread 15 bales of straw on our front yard).

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1kEb-acWe-aN14jqAD-KmqsaY6WqATylu

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1OejfAi4LU4dHSwVRzaozpE3IiCLIgzP_

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1A6LjUQsWq4pbOT5xn0h1lonypX3Oqb_u


----------



## poolecw (Sep 26, 2019)

*Oct 6, 2019:*

Day 7 after seed down.

Despite having absolutely no rain, we have germination! I have been irrigating non-stop since sowing the seeds. I am using 3 sprinklers along with timers. I'm staging the start times of each sprinkler as to get the full amount of water pressure through each sprinkler. My watering schedule is to run each sprinkler for 30 minutes and repeat every 6 hours. The goal is to keep the ground constantly moist, not to completely saturate.

If you look closely in the first picture, you can see the clover along with the Titan RX Fescue.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1nM8vLOKXBQaacKl801JL70hRyslABzXP

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Bl-mTjceOf1KiUrz_LjXiKTqhhZYYWL7


----------



## poolecw (Sep 26, 2019)

*Oct 13, 2019:*

14 Days after seeding

So far, I am pleased with the germination rate. It has been quiet the chore irrigating. Even though the sprinklers are on timers, I have to move them around daily.

In the first picture, you can see areas that get more water than other areas. This shows the importance of keeping the soil moist during those first couple of weeks.

In the second picture, you can notice rows of darker lines. This is where the grass is growing in thicker. This must be due to the way I broadcast the seeds. I used a Scotts Turf Builder Edgeguard DLX. Either it did not broadcast evenly or I overlapped. (probably the second)

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1zpyM_4jJFOWwFNj4qVtsicmtirTV3P7q

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1zBELWxYr_Mj3g4kNcIOwLpub4ZcstCVs


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2019)

Keep the water going and update! Sweet property and Titan RX is a great choice.


----------



## poolecw (Sep 26, 2019)

*Oct 20, 2020:*

21 days after seeding

The only interactions that I have done have been to continue to water. Since the majority of the seeds have germinated, I am only watering once per day (but for a longer duration.). It has rained only once this week.

Bare spots are starting to show signs of green as well.

So far, I am really happy with the progress.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1lS2NemGW2t6rbL0bPIalOysQ7XkF4XM2

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1IeeWSxs8-Z3Bq4kgguEPqNVX-fOiI3xo

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1J5R1dThc4chDJkyGQvAfP5xuoKayh_jw

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1XfPzZycAgoGmyCg2meL8vta09cZg2jUD


----------

